# Traurige Lieder



## NoHeroIn (1. Juni 2012)

Welche Lieder findet ihr traurig? Und: einfach nur so oder hat's n Grund?

Es wäre schön, wenn ihr nicht nur Videos verlinkt sondern zumindest kurz den Titel dazuschreibt, damit der Thread auch noch Sinn macht, wenn die Videos gelöscht werden.

Hier mal ein paar aus meiner Liste:


Nirvana - where did you sleep last night?
Moneybrother - Blow him back into my arms
Jens Lekman - Black Cab
Jupiter Jones - Still
Janus - Der Mörder in mir
Joshua Radin - Winter
Herbert Grönemeyer - Angst
Elten John - Empty Garden
Joa South - Games people play
Dr. Hook - Sylvia's Mother
Volbeat - I'm so lonesome I could cry
VNV Nation - Illusion
VNV Nation - From my hands
Damien Rice - 9 Crimes


----------



## xxardon (14. Juni 2012)

Seven tears Are Flowing to the Rivers




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ut0rqG2QL_w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Requiem for a Dream




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tFnsv_N2xbE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Illa Ti&#273;andi




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=npJwCqShjbQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xidish (14. Juni 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WdFE43Xi2hQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 + 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=INqZaeJbd14

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Merianna (15. Juni 2012)

Blind Guardian - The Bard´s Song, Led Zeppelin - Stairway to heaven




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u_tORtmKIjE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9Q7Vr3yQYWQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Knocking on heavens door, Die Toten Hosen - Nur zu Besuch




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mr9Km-Mtvao

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sOzMWu0awMY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Doofkatze (15. Juni 2012)

Elton John - Candle in the Wind
Zu der Zeit gelernt und gespielt (Flügel), als mein Vater verstarb. Daher für mich eine ganz besondere Bedeutung.

Herbert Grönemeyer - Der Weg
Kam zur gleichen Zeit "raus".


----------



## win3ermute (15. Juni 2012)

Spex nannte den typischen, wegweisenden Sound von Joy Division den "passenden Soundtrack, um sich die Pulsadern aufzuschneiden". Eine der einflussreichsten Bands der Popgeschichte - und dabei nicht ein "fröhlicher" Song!

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GqUFbd8aAN0[/youtube]

Ganz klar "Joy Division"-Epigonen, die den düsteren "Manchester-Sound" nahtlos weiterprägten. Hier mit einer Cover-Version einer Funk-Band - der Text erzählt sogar eine Geschichte (wäre eventuell mal einen eigenen Thread wert: Songs, in denen tatsächlich eine Geschichte erzählt wird):

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yYYH1FKhIaE[/youtube]

Ach, da gibt es noch viel mehr aus der "Ecke"; z. B. die Waterboys mit ihrem "Red Army Blues", in dem das Schicksal der Russlandsoldaten nach ihrer Heimkehr beschrieben wird ("in a Gulag, left to die - because comrade Stalin thought we became to westernized")... oder The Cure mit "Charlotte Sometimes"... The Cassandra Complex mit "One Millionth Happy Customer" usw. usf.

Aber mit das traurigste Stück aller Zeiten kommt von einem Mann, der nicht gerade für seinen musikalischen Frohsinn bekannt ist. In dieser absoluten Umarbeitung des eigenen Stücks klingt es verzweifelt wie nie. Der "Mercy Seat" ist übrigens ein elektrischer Stuhl; der Text sind die Gedanken eines Verbrechers, bevor er hingerichtet wird. Wer dabei nichts spürt, muß schon tot sein:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NpFgkiAPwgE[/youtube]


----------



## Ellesmere (15. Juni 2012)

Deine Vorgesstellte Version des "Mercy Seat" finde ich persönlich nicht so gut. Hier fehlt mir die Eindringlichkeit und Verzweifelung, klingt nun eher belanglos und langatmig...




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WFdUTM4gU-o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Boxhamsters Laternenlied




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5vgyxIKDAgo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## bkeleanor (15. Juni 2012)

As tears go by - the rolling stones.

Wurde gespielt als bei dr. house amber (glaub ich) gestorben ist.

wirklich ein super song.


----------



## Berserkius (15. Juni 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ok4syNHai3M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.









__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4Y-b9wxQcPg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.











__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7fXaC07X5M8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (19. Juni 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-VjbuM4i--A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=z30ZqX04Ogs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (19. Juni 2012)

Bin ich mal zufällig drauf gestoßen, fand den Song schön melancholisch.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HBVWM8o0jXs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Beste (Rock)Ballade die es gibt. Hab ich mir schon öfter nach dem einen oder anderen Schicksalsschlag stundenlang angehört.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jS7JxCaKomM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ganz hartes Brot für mich. Erinnert mich an die eine oder andere sehr schmerzliche Situation.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bo0Xr4bAZes

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Dazu muss man nun wirklich nichts sagen, irgendwie schon uralt und doch immer wieder ein Erlebnis.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qtqv57fVJoE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ich liebe diese verdammte A-Capella-Band !





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8YnABs4Ti1M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MayoAmok (30. Juni 2012)

Brad Paisley & Allison Krauss "Whisky Lullaby"





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0ME8UiA_CxM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## xynlovesit (1. Juli 2012)

Etwas Neueres, sind ja nur so alte Lieder hier!

Lana Del Rey - Born To Die





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eGR1iDuKabU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kamsi (1. Juli 2012)

*Apocalyptica with Marta Jandova - wie weit
*







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iL9mAeKwV44

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NoHeroIn (2. Juli 2012)

The Verve - the drugs don't work





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LGDzMVPziDw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wir sind Helden - Blow him back into my arms
- eigentlich von Moneybrother und auch erheblich schöner, habe ich aber leider nicht gefunden





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HhrYTX_HrKU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



The Jezables - A little piece





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hPerIxIoDOE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Jupiter Jones - Jupp





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sOgP0v8aSg8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Und auch mal zwei Klassiker von mir:
Dropkick Murphys - No man's land (the green field of france)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=L_G4eq9Fudc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Mark Knopfler - On raglan road





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vDnyhaz1H4E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dreiundzwoanzig (2. Juli 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=i-GCJHwvCms

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Beckenblockade (2. Juli 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VSLd5z5cBA8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## floppydrive (2. Juli 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=68Ky4RTtqMs


----------



## Namosch1 (2. Juli 2012)

hmm zu diesem thema gehören meiner meinung nach auf jedenfall





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sSbqm7ZK_9s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NbUAFRqQU5E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



zwei wunderschöne lieder


----------



## shadow24 (2. Juli 2012)

ein lied was gar nicht fehlen darf...somebody von depeche mode...geht einfach tief...




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ue3SPjsXgdI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Knallfix (2. Juli 2012)

Joy Division wurde ja schon genannt. Nur ein gutes Jahr später erschien schon das erste New Order Album: Movement.
Wer Scott Pilgrim gesehen hat, erkennt vielleicht das Cover von Young Neils T-Shirt wieder 

The him - ganz fieser Sound.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WU3w0f9NPnk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## chrissy22 (3. August 2012)

Hallelujah (live) von Jeff Buckley:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KK1UjkXDAJA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Manowar (6. August 2012)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3JT_Q5nVAXw[/youtube]

Wenn ich es mir aussuchen könnte - wie in einem bestimmten Film - würde ich hierzu gehen wollen:
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Cn3hjqxUds[/youtube]


Geht ja nicht nur um traurige Klänge, sondern auch darum was man damit verbindet oder?
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O3ocrv6hxnw[/youtube]

Gibt natürlich einiges mehr, aber wer schaut sich das schon alles an ..


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (8. August 2012)

traurig geht auch so




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=J_jp6cM3NgA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wTvF-bBd9Ow

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (9. August 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0Do9sHYx8Rg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Auch wenns überhaupt nicht meine Musikrichtung ist...wurde für den besten Kumpel von einem Freund von mir geschrieben der verstorben ist...


----------



## geniushendrix (17. August 2012)

Dann ists aber auch emotional aufgeladen, kann ich verstehen!
Bei mir ists Mad world, da muss ich immer an jemand bestimmten denken!
[url="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4N3N1MlvVc4"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4N3N1MlvVc4[/url]


----------



## yves1993 (26. August 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NCiczA5n5W8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Type your name here (26. August 2012)

Ich muss leider zugeben das ich seit kurzem aus die ganzen Megpoid und Vocaloid Songs stehe, das hab ich heute per Zufall auf Youtube gefunden. Klingt leicht bedrückend hat aber seinen eigenen Charme finde ich.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZrvzGfNM84k


----------



## NoHeroIn (28. August 2012)

Lady Antebellum - Hello world





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IuzktguoEhM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Black Lab - This night





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yDLdJG0BukM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



AequitaS - In my mind





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=A_Gq1VLLuYc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sokoron (9. Oktober 2012)

traurig muss nicht immer negativ sein, ich finde das Lied The bitter pill von Pineapple thief einfach genial!


----------



## Beckenblockade (11. Oktober 2012)

Vor dem Hintergrund wie der Interpret danach auf dem Schulhof verdroschen worden sein muss(!) auch ein sehr trauriges Lied:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qJe3cdM7f1c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Æxodus (17. Oktober 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WVJCXVx-J98


einfach nur geil!


----------



## Ascalonier (13. Januar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rhauWD5WyDg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Die Bilder sind klasse ...in Erinnerung an vergangene zeiten


----------



## NoHeroIn (15. Januar 2013)

Na, wenn schon Junimond dann bitte das Original von Rio Reiser:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3FIHxg8wATc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------

